# Our baby Wrens left the nest today - lots of pictures!



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Wonderful photos! :2thumb:

I love Wrens - they're such pretty little birds! :flrt:


----------



## Grumpy Granny (Mar 22, 2009)

Many thanks for posting such heart warming photo's. I too have wrens in my garden, don't they have the most wonderfully loud song ???? How such a wee tiny bird can make such a loud noise is a total wonder to me.


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks both, Wrens are amazing, not much bigger than some of the insects they catch!
I've no idea how they can generate so much volume, glad they do though


----------



## Shelleyred (Jul 11, 2010)

OMG! They are adorable!! Fantastic pics aswell.


----------



## Siren (Nov 8, 2008)

Fantastic pics! They are lovely little birds, can never get over how tiny they are! :2thumb:


----------

